# أذونات العمل وشهادات السلامة للأعمال الكهربائية والمعدات



## فرقد ش ن ج (17 يونيو 2010)

أذونات العمل وشهادات السلامة للأعمال الكهربائية والمعدات​في المناطق النفطية​orking Permits in Electrical Works & Equipments In Oil Industry​ 

تعريفات مهمة
إذن العمل
هو نموذج يخول حامله القيام بعمل يجري وصفه في نموذج أمر العمل والاحتياطات الواجب إتباعها.
منطقة محظورة 
أي رأس بئر أو محطة تجميع أو إنتاج أو تخزين أو استعادة أو ضخ أو شحن أو تصدير أو أي موقع آخر لم يصنف كمنطقة مأمونة.
منطقة مأمونة 
منطقة مخصصة بكونها مأمونة للتدخين، وتركيب واستعمال المعدات الكهربائية التي هي ليست مأمونة داخليا أو ضد اللهب، والعمل المماثل للحام.
من المعتاد أن المناطق المخصصة كمناطق مأمونة تشمل مناطق الورش واللحام والأعمال الساخنة و المكاتب الإدارية والخدمة العامة.
منطقة خطرة
هي منطقة يوجد فيها أو يمكن أن يوجد فيها خليط لغاز وهواء قابل للاشتعال أو الانفجار بكميات تحتم استخدام معايير خاصة في التصميم والإنشاء وتركيب المعدات والآلات الكهربائية وتحتم احتياطات خاصة في أداء أعمال الصيانة والإصلاح.
العمل في حيز مغلق 
هو العمل الذي يتعلق بدخول أشخاص في خزانات أو أوعية أو حفر أو أي أماكن أخرى يكون الدخول فيها و الخروج منها مقيدا.

عمل عزل كهر بائي
هو العمل الذي تعزل فيه مصادر الكهرباء المتصلة بالعمل أو المعدات الجاري العمل عليها.
العمل الكهربائي
هو العمل أو النشاط الذي قد ينتج عنه ملامسة العامل للأدوات أو المعدات أو الأسلاك أو البطاريات الكهربائية أو أي مصدر آخر للتيار الكهربائي أو شحنة كهربائية.
الحفر
هو العمل الذي يتم فيه فتح أو تحريك التربة أو المنشآت التي عليها من أجل عمل حفرة أو منخفض أو نفق في مستوى سطح الأرض أو خلاله أو تحته.
التخلص من المواد الخطرة 
هو العمل المتعلق بنقل مواد شديدة الخطورة و التخلص منها مثل السوائل القابلة للاشتعال.
العمل الساخن
العمل الذي يستعمل فيه أو يحتمل أن يوجد فيه مصدر للحرارة أو للشرر مثل:
· اللحام بالغاز أو الكهرباء، القص الساخن و التسخين و الجلخ
· تنظيف الخزانات أو الأوعية الموجودة في مناطق العمليات 
· استعمال المعدات الكهربائية من أي نوع و التي ليست مصنفة مضادة للهب أو مأمونة ذاتيا
· استعمال المعدات التي تعمل بالخرطوش
· تشغيل أو نحريك المعدات التي تدار بالبنزين أو الديزل
· بدأ تشغيل معمل به لهب مثل المراجل والسخانات الحرارية و المحارق
التصوير الإشعاعي
فحص واختبار العمل أو المعدات باستعمال مصدر للأشعة المؤينة
الطلب 
عملية بدأ إذن العمل بحيث يقوم الطالب بتعبئة النماذج المناسبة للعمل الذي سيجري تنفيذه عندما يتطلب ذلك العمل إذنا للعمل
الإصدار
عملية يقوم بها المصدر على إذن العمل، لبيان الاحتياطات الواجب اتخاذها حيث يتفق مع المستلم ويوقع النموذج معطيا التخويل بإصدار إذن العمل 
الاستلام 
عملية يقوم بها المستلم بتأكيد المتطلبات المتعلقة بالاحتياطات المحددة في إذن العمل و يوافق على تطبيقها و يوقع على النموذج لتأكيد استلامه إذن العمل
الإنهاء
عملية يقوم بها المستلم لتأكيد أن العمل قد انتهى وان موقع العمل اصبح خاليا من الأشخاص والمواد والمعدات والأدوات، ويوقع أذن العمل على هذا الأساس
الإلغاء
عملية يقوم فيها المصدر بتأكيد انتهاء إذن العمل، ويلغيه ويوقع إذن العمل على هذا الأساس
التمديد
عملية التصريح باستمرار العمل الذي يغطيه إذن العمل لمدة 24 ساعة دون الحاجة لإصدار إذن عمل جديد
التعليق
عملية سحب السماح بالعمل بسبب مخالفة احتياطات السلامة أو حدوث تغير في ظروف العمل، أو لأي سبب آخر يجعل استمرار العمل مصدرا للخطر
الطالب (الجهه الطالبه للعمل)
الشخص الذي يطلب إذن العمل في البداية
المصدر (معد التصريح )
شخص تخوله الشركة بإصدار و إلغاء تصاريح العمل
المستلم (المنفذ )
شخص تخوله الشركة باستلام وإنهاء العمل
الاحتياطات
التدابير المطلوبة للتقليل من أخطار الحوادث. وتعتمد على نوع العمل الذي يجري إنجازه. ويجري وصفها في الإجراءات الخاصة بنوع العمل وأيضا من التعليمات المثبتة في إذن العمل



أهداف تطبيق نظام أذونات العمل
يصمم نظام أذونات العمل لمنع ضرر الأفراد؛ تلف الممتلكات؛ خسارة المواد؛ الآثار السيئة على البيئة. والغرض هو التخويل بالعمل تحت شروط معينة وتحديد الظروف و الإجراءات التي ينبغي إتباعها للتمكين من إنجاز العمل بأمان.
ينطبق نظام أذونات العمل على كل الإعمال التي تجري في المناطق المحظورة والمناطق الخطرة وباستثناء المناطق المخصصة كمناطق مأمونة، وبصورة خاصة أي عمل يصاحبه درجة من الخطورة تزيد عن المعتاد.
مثال على ذلك:
خطر زيادة نشوب الحريق أو الانفجار في حال العمل الساخن في مواقع العمليات التي يتم فيها مناولة المواد القابلة للاشتعال. وقد جرت العادة على أن العمل الذي ينبغي أن يغطى بإذن عمل ينتمي إلى واحد أو أكثر من الأنواع التالية:
· العمل الذي ينتج عنه زيادة الأخطار في المنطقة مثل مصادر الإشعال والمعدات الميكانيكية مثل الحفارات والرافعات .
· العمل المؤقت مثل الصيانة والإصلاح او بداية التشغيل
· العمل الذي ينفذه أشخاص من خارج الشركة كالمقاولين والذين قد لا يكون لديهم إلمام بالمعدات أو بمنطقة العمل التي يعملون فيها
· قد يتعرض الأشخاص الذين يقومون بالعمل لمستويات إضافية من الخطر مثل دخول الأوعية التي كانت تحتوي على مواد قابلة للاشتعال أو مواد سامة
احتياطات السلامة
تحديد و مراعاة احتياطات السلامة بطريقة صحيحة هما أساس نظام أذونات العمل وقد يتطلب الأمر تطبيق احتياطات إضافية لتلك الاحتياطات النمطية التي تتخذ عادة
الإقفال والعلامات
عندما يكون من الضروري استعمال العزل الكهربائي أو الميكانيكي في العمل الذي يغطيه إذن العمل، فان العلامات يجب أن توضع في موقع العمل وعلى المعدات ذات العلاقة في منطقة العزل 
مسئوليات المصدر (معد التصريح)
· التفتيش على المكان قبل بدأ العمل
· تحديد فترة صلاحية إذن العمل (عادة لا تزيد عن 24 ساعة)
· تحديد الاحتياطات المطلوبة وتعين تلك التي ينبغي أن تتم قبل بدأ العمل وتلك التي تتم خلاله
· تحديد متطلبات عزل موقع العمل والمعدات ( باستثناء العزل المطلوب للمعدات الكهربائية في إذن العزل الكهربائي والتي يجب أن تحدد من قبل مهندس / مشرف الكهرباء
· التأكد من أن العزل المطلوب قد تم وأن منطقة العمل و المعدات ذات العلاقة قد صارت مأمونة العمل
· التأكد من تطبيق الاحتياطات بالتشارك مع المستلم وبالتشاور مع مسئول السلامة 
· ترتيب القيام باختبارات الكشف عن الغاز أن كانت هناك أعمال حارة أو لحام
· القيام بتفتيش دوري للموقع أثناء العمل
· ترتيب القيام بإزالة العزل في حضور المستلم بعد انتهاء العمل
· التأكد من أن موقع العمل الذي اجري عليه العمل مأمون ليعاد تشغيله وإلغاء إذن العمل بعد انتهاء العمل
· تعليق إذن العمل عند الضرورة إذا لم تطبق الاحتياطات المطلوبة أو عندما يكون مستواها غير مرضي

مسئوليات المستلم (المنفذ)
· التفتيش على المكان قبل بدأ العمل
· الاتفاق على الاحتياطات المحددة واللازمة وتطبيقها
· التأكد من أن العزل للمعدات ذات العلاقة قد تم وان العلامات المناسبة قد وضعت في أماكنها الصحيحة وأنها باقية في أماكنها حتى الانتهاء من العمل
·  التأكد بالتفتيش الدوري المنتظم أن الاحتياطات المحددة مستمرة طيلة فترة العمل
· تفتيش مكان العمل بعد الانتهاء من العمل
· التأكد من انتهاء العمل
· أبعاد العمال والمواد بما في ذلك فضلات المواد والمعدات و الأدوات من مكان العمل
· حضور عملية إزالة العزل وإزالة العلامات بعد إزالة العزل
· حفظ ملف يحوي أذونات العمل التي يستلمها
· التأكد من أن كل أذونات العمل التي يستلمها تعاد إلى مصدرها بعد انتهائها أو تعليقها أو إلغائها
· إذا كان مقاول ينوي القيام بعمل يحتاج إلى إذن عمل، فان موظف المقاول الذي سيستلم الإذن يجب أن يكون معتمدا لدى كل من المقاول والشركة
مسئوليات مشتركة بين المصدر و المستلم
· من الناحية العملية يقع على كل من المصدر و المستلم مسئوليات مشتركة. وتشمل الحاجة للتفتيش على منطقة العمل بصفة دورية للتأكد من أن الاحتياطات المطلوبة ما زالت قيد التطبيق، عند نهاية العمل للتحقق من أن موقع العمل والمعدات التي يجري العمل عليها هي في حالة مأمونة للعودة للخدمة و لإنهاء و ربما إلغاء الإذن
· يعتمد تنفيذ المطلب السابق من الناحية العملية على موقع العمل بالنسبة لمقر عمل المصدر. في الحالة المثالية يكون المصدر موظفا في موقع العمل. على الرغم من هذا فأن الموقف قد يكون مختلفا في الأماكن التي لا يوجد بها عاملين. ففي بعض الأحيان يصبح ضروريا نقل بعض مسئوليات المصدر الى المستلم. عندما يكون هذا هو الحال فيجب أن يتم هذا النقل رسميا بأدراجه كتابيا على إذن العمل
مسئوليات ممثل قسم السلامة ( المراقب )
لموظف السلامة عدة مسئوليات تحت نظام أذونات العمل وهي تشمل:
· تقديم النصح والمشورة حول الاحتياطات المطلوبة للعمل الذي يغطيه إذن العمل
· توفير طاقم إطفاء على أهبة الاستعداد إذا كان ذلك مطلوبا
· توفير إمكانيات الكشف على الغاز إذا كان ذلك مطلوبا وترتيب صيانة أجهزة الكشف عن الغاز
· مراقبة تطبيق نظام أذونات العمل وملاحظة أساليب العزل والتفتيش على موقع العمل دوريا وممارسات العمل
فترة صلاحية إذن العمل
· يجب أن يكون إذن العمل صالحا لأقل وقت يكفي لإتمام العمل ويتحدد هذا بعوامل عدة من بينها طبيعة ومكان العمل، وموقع العمل والعمليات التي فيه، والأخطار المصاحبة والأحوال الجوية مثل تغير اتجاه الرياح السائدة
· لا يجوز في العادة أن تزيد صلاحية إذن العمل عن يوم واحد. ويمكن أن تكون الفترة أقل إذا كانت العمليات تتميز بخطورة خاصة. ويتم اتخاذ القرار بالتنسيق بين كافة الأطراف
· عندما تشمل فترة صلاحية إذن العمل تغيير نوبة العمل على المستلم أن يبلغ مسئول النوبة الجديدة أن إذن العمل ساري المفعول. ويجب أن يتم هذا الإجراء عند كل تغيير للنوبة طيلة صلاحية إذن العمل هذا أضافه للاستلام والتسليم الذي يجري بين مسئولي المناوبة


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (17 يونيو 2010)

تمديد فترة نفاذ إذن العمل
عند الضرورة يمكن تمديد إذن العمل لمدة 24 ساعة أخرى. ويجب أن يعتمد المصدر كل التمديدات وان يدرج ذلك الاعتماد على نموذج إذن العمل. إذا زاد العمل عن 48 ساعة يجب إصدار إذن عمل جديد
إنهاء إذن العمل
يصبح إذن العمل جاهز للإنهاء عندما ينطبق أحد الشروط التالية:
· اكتمال العمل الذي يغطيه
· كل العمال والمواد والمعدات و الأدوات المستعملة وأي فضلات من مواد ناتجة قد أزيلت من موقع العمل
· أي موقع عمل أو معدات قد جرى العمل عليه بناء على إذن العمل جاهزة للعودة للخدمة المعتادة
· يجب أن يقوم المستلم بالتأكد من أن إذن العمل جاهز للإنهاء ويوقع على ذلك في نسخ إذن العمل
إلغاء إذن العمل
يجوز للمصدر دون غيره إلغاء إذن العمل. و يدل إلغاء إذن العمل على أن المصدر راض عن أن أي عمل أو معدات جرى العمل عليها مأمونة لكي تعاد للخدمة المعتادة، وان أي عزل تم بموجب إذن العمل قد أزيل 
تعليق إذن العمل
يمكن أن يعلق إذن العمل. و إذا حدث هذا يتوقف كل العمل الذي يغطيه إذن العمل فورا. يمكن أن يتم التعليق تحت ظروف تشمل ولا تقتصر على الآتي:
· عدم إتباع الاحتياطات المبينة في إذن العمل او التي يتطلبها العمل او تدني مستواها إلى حد غير مرضي
· تغير ظروف العمل الجاري تنفيذه 
· إعلان حالة الطوارئ
· تطور ظروف خطرة في منطقة العمل
يملك المصدر أو مسئول السلامة في الموقع صلاحية تعليق إذن العمل. يجب أدراج التعليق على نموذج إذن العمل، وفي حالة التعليق المؤقت لإذن العمل، يملك المصدر وحده صلاحية رفع التعلق والسماح بإعادة تنفيذ العمل ويجب تدوين ذلك بنموذج إذن العمل


أذونات العمل الطارئة
هي أذونات العمل المطلوبة بين الساعة 18،00 و07,00من اليوم التالي تعرف بأنها أذونات عمل طارئة و تحتاج الى اعتماد مراقب الموقع المناوب


تجهيز مكان العمل
الهدف الرئيسي لتجهيز مكان العمل الذي سيتم تنفيذه تحت نظام أذونات العمل هو جعله مأمونا بأكبر قدر ممكن عمليا لإنجاز ذلك العمل. يشمل مكان العمل الموقع الذي يجري العمل عليه والموقع المجاور و/أو أي منطقة سيتم فيها العمل. 
الإجراءات النمطية التي ينبغي إتباعها تشمل على:
· فك التوصيلات
· العزل من المعدات الأخرى بالسدادات (SPECTACLE SPADES) و الغلاقات (SOLID BLANKS) في نهاية خطوط الأنابيب
· تفريغ موقع العمل والمعدات من المنتجات والغازات
· أبعاد المواد القابلة للاشتعال عن المنطقة
· غلق المجاري و حفر التصريف (SUMP) ومجاري الصرف (DRAINS) في حدود 25 متر من أي عمل ساخن
· توفير الحماية من الحرائق وطاقم الإطفاء في الانتظار
· أجراء اختبارات الكشف عن الغاز
· العزل الكهربائي
· وضع الأقفال وعلامات التحذير كما يجب بمواقعها
تجهيز مكان العمل
عزل مكان العمل الذي سيتم العمل عليه و المحافظة على العزل طوال فترة العمل هما أهم أجزاء نظام أذونات العمل.
العزل من مصادر الطاقة 
أي معدات سيتم العمل عليها و المشحونة بالطاقة في عملها المعتاد مثل المضخات و الصمامات الآلية والخلاطات في الأوعية والحماية الكاثودية في للأنابيب يجب أن يتم عزلها عن مصدر الطاقة الكهربائية كجزء من عملية العزل. ويجب أن يتم العزل الكهربائي تحت إذن عزل كهربائي و لا يجب أن يزال العزل حتى يتم إنهاء و إلغاء كل أذونات العمل المصاحبة
التنظيف و الإخلاء من الغاز
تنظيف مكان العمل له أهمية خاصة إذا كان يحوي على مادة خطرة وهناك نية للقيام بعمل ساخن فيه، وسيدخل فيه بعض الأشخاص. حيث يجب أن تجري الترتيبات لتهوية وتصريف المكان بطريقة مأمونة ثم التنظيف بالماء و البخار و التهوية إذا كان ذلك مطلوبا


المكان المجاور ومنطقة العمل بصورة عامة 
أي مناطق يحتمل أن تنطلق منها مواد خطرة من المكان المجاور يجب أخذها في الاعتبار عند تقيم أخطار العمل الذي سيتم إنجازه. مثل أنابيب التصريف و فتحات التهوية وصمامات معادلة الضغط ونقاط اخذ العينات فهي كلها أماكن يحتمل أن تنطلق منها مواد قابلة للاشتعال. حيث يجب اخذ الاحتياطات للتأكد من أن المواد القابلة للاشتعال لن تنطلق من هذه المناطق إذا كان هناك عمل ساخن سيتم في حدود 16 متر منها. وهذه الاحتياطات قد تشمل إيقاف الإنتاج مؤقتا أو تخفيض ضغط التشغيل او وضع أغطية من الرغوة.
وفي العمل الساخن بصورة خاصة فهو من نوع اللهب المكشوف يجب الحرص والتأكد من أن المنطقة المجاورة خالية من المواد القابلة للاشتعال و الاحتراق. وقد يشمل هذا إزالة أي ترسبات كثيفة من النفط، أو النباتات الجافة أو أي مادة أخرى قابلة للاحتراق في المنطقة. أو تغطية المواد الأخرى القابلة للاحتراق بأغطية مبللة لمنع الاشتعال العرضي بالشرر.
عندما يتم العمل الساخن في مكان مرتفع، يجب وضع أغطية تحت منطقة العمل لمنع الشرر والمواد المنصهرة من الوقوع على الأرض أو المعدات.
الحماية من الحرائق و أذونات العمل 
يجب بذل كل جهد لتقليل خطر الحريق خاصة من العمل الساخن. كلما أمكن، ويجب إزالة المواد القابلة للاحتراق من منطقة العمل. 
هذه المواد يجب أيضا أن تمنع من دخول منطقة العمل التي يجري العمل عليها وذلك بالفصل و الغلق و السبل المناسبة الأخرى.
عند الضرورة يمكن توفير التبليل أو التغطية لتقليل خطر الشرر أو المعدن الساخن من أن يصل الى المواد القابلة للاشتعال أو الاحتراق.
كحد أدنى يجب وضع اسطوانتي إطفاء في حدود 10 أمتار من نقطة العمل الساخن لكل الأعمال التي يغطيها أذن عمل ساخن. ومن الأفضل وضع مجموعة إطفاء في الانتظار ويقدر ذلك المصدر و مسئول السلامة.
إذن العمل الساخن 
هناك حاجة لإذن العمل الساخن لجميع الأعمال في المناطق المحظورة والخطرة باستثناء الأعمال التي تتم في مناطق مخصصة كمناطق آمنة.
وعلى أي حال توجد ظروف مطلوب فيها إذن عمل ساخن حتى في المناطق المأمونة، وهذه تشمل و بدون تحديد:
· عمليات اللحام في الورش لخزانات أو أوعية كانت تستعمل للمواد النفطية
· استعمال مشعل ملتهب ( كمشعل اللحام ) على خط يحتوي على مبرد (Refrigerant) 
· اللحام على خزان الوقود بالسيارة أو بالقرب منه
إذن العمل البارد
يغطي الأعمال الموصوفة في أدناه والتي لم توصف ضمن الأعمال التي يغطيها اذن العمل الساخن حيث تشمل الأعمال الباردة على مايلي:
· استعمال الفرشاة المعدنية
· القطع والتخريم البارد
· نقر ( المباني ) و تكسير الخرسانة واستعمال معدات الدك الهوائية
· فك وتركيب أرفف التخزين المعدنية
· التنظيف باستعمال المواد الكيماوية


إذن العزل الكهربائي
يحتاج إلى هذا الإذن عند إجراء عمل كهربائي وهو أي عمل أو مهمة قد تؤدي إلى ملامسة الشخص العامل لمعدات كهربائية، أدوات، شبكة، نضائد (بطاريات)، أو أي مصدر آخر للتيار الكهربائي أو بشحنة نشطة أو قد تكون قابلة للتسرب مما يوجب إجراء عزل كهربائي حيث يتم ذلك العزل من قواطع التيار بمحطة الكهرباء الفرعية ويجب أن يبين في إذن العمل النقاط التي تم عندها عزل المصدر الكهربائي وتوصيله الأرضي، وإقفال المعدات وغيرها بالطريقة الصحيحة وبيان عدد الأقفال وأسماء الأشخاص اللذين بحوزتهم مفاتيحها، كما يمكن عزل مصدر الكهرباء عن المعدات بواسطة إزالة المنصهرات أو من المغذي الرئيسي أو غرفة السيطرة، وفي جميع الأحوال يجب ضمان عدم إزالة العزل أو إعادة التوصيل، ويمكن تحقيق ذلك بإزالة المنصهرات ويجب الاحتفاظ بالمنصهرات المرفوعة لدى القائم بالعمل، ويجب وضع إشارات تحذير من إعادة المنصهرات عن طريق الخطأ، ويكون قفل المفاتيح الكهربائية أو المغذي الرئيسي مع وضع علامات التنبيه المناسبة على نقاط العزل أفضل. 
إذن دخول حيز محجور / وعاء
وهو إذن يتوجب إصداره عند العمل في خزان أو مستودع أو حفرة أو مجرى تصريف أو مخازن تحت الأرض أو غيرها من الأماكن المشابهة والتي توجد بها على الأقل إحدى الحالات التالية:
· الدخول و الخروج لمكان العمل محدود
· قد لا تتوفر التهوية الطبيعية لمنع تكون أجواء خطرة في مكان العمل
· قد لا يمكن سماع أو رؤية الأشخاص العاملين داخل تلك الأماكن
ويجب اتخاذ الاحتياطات السلامة لتحقيق ما يلي:
· جعل المكان المحجور آمن الدخول
· جعل المكان المحجور آمن للعمل
· التأكد من أن المواد الخطرة لن تجد طريقها إلى داخل المكان أو تستطيع التسرب إليه أثناء قيام الأشخاص بالعمل داخله
· التأكد من أن الأعمال الساخنة لن ينتج عنها أية أجواء سامة أو خطرة بفعل تأثير المواد الخطرة المتبقية أو المتسربة داخل المكان ( الخزان) بفعل الحرارة
· الأماكن المحجورة والتي تحوي على مواد طيارة مثل خام النفط فهي عادة ما تحتوي على نسبة عالية من الغاز، ويجب إزالة هذا الغاز قبل الشروع في العمل، ويكون ذلك بأحد الغازات الخاملة مثل النتروجين أو ثاني أكسيد الكربون، كما يجب التأكد من انه لا وجود للغازات القابلة للاشتعال باستعمال أجهزة الكشف الخاصة، بعد ذلك يجب أن يتم استبدال الغاز الخامل بغاز الأكسجين بطريقة التهوية المضغوطة مع المراقبة الدورية لنسبة غاز الأكسجين والتأكد من أن الأجواء داخل الخزان ملائمة للتنفس بدون استعمال معدات التنفس الصناعي حيث يجب أن لا تقل نسبة الأكسجين داخل الخزان على 20%، قد تكون عمليات التنظيف بالمياه او البخار غاية من الأهمية لإزالة بقايا الترسبات والتي قد تستمر في توفير أجواء غير آمنة إذا ما تركت
· توفير إضاءة صناعية وتكون ذات جهد 24 فولت وتراكيب الإنارة من النوع المضاد للانفجار 
· توفير كافة معدات الوقاية الشخصية المناسبة للأفراد العاملين بالمكان المحجور
· توفير وسائل الاتصال بأولئك العاملين داخل المكان المحجور
· التأكد من خروج العاملين وإزالة كافة المعدات من المكان المحجور فور الانتهاء من العمل
إذن التخلص من/طرد المواد الخطرة
إذا كانت المواد المراد التخلص منها أو طردها غاز قابل للاشتعال او يحتمل أن ينبعث منها غازات قابلة للاشتعال وان يتم إشعالها عمدا فانه يجب اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات لمراقبة مصادر الاشتعال، وان يؤخذ في الاعتبار اتجاه وسرعة الرياح وتوقيف كافة الأعمال الساخنة التي تقع في اتجاه تلك الرياح والتي قد تحمل معها غازات قابلة للاشتعال طوال فترة التخلص من تلك الغازات وان يستمر فحص تلك المنطقة والتأكد من خلوها من غازات قابلة للاشتعال وقد يكون من الضروري إيقاف كافة المعدات والمجمعات التي تحتوي على لهب مكشوف على طول مسار اتجاه تلك الرياح.
قد تتفاوت الغازات والأبخرة المراد التخلص منها ما بين مواد خفيفة طيارة مثل غاز الميثان إلى مواد أثقل مثل البروبان والبيوتان وغيرها والتي يمكن أن تتجمع بتركيز خطير على سطح الأرض، أما السوائل فهي تتفاوت أيضا من مواد خفيفة قابلة للجريان مثل السوائل المكثفة إلى بقايا شديدة اللزوجة.
· يجب أن يخفض الضغط وان تتم تهوية الوعاء والمعدات التي تحتوي على غازات أو أبخرة قابلة للاشتعال حتى يصل ضغطها إلى الضغط الجوي ويجب حرق الغازات والأبخرة القابلة للاشتعال في المحرقة (FLARE) أو أي مكان أخر مناسب.
· يجب إخراج الغازات المتبقية من الأوعية بالبخار أو طردها بغاز خامل والتأكد دوما عن طريق الفحص بخلو الوعاء والمعدات من الغاز.
· كلما أمكن يجب تصريف بقايا المواد الهيدروكاربونية والسوائل الأخرى عن طريق نظام التصريف إلى أحواض التجميع (SUMPS) أو أي مكان تجميع أخر مناسب، في حالة أن السائل سيتم نقله من الموقع مباشرة، يجب توفير المضخات والخراطيم والصهاريج المناسبة.
· عند التخلص من المواد الخطرة خارج الموقع، يجب أن يتم الاتفاق على الإجراءات التي ستتبع بين الشخص المسئول عن التخلص و مسئول السلامة حيث تعتمد طريقة التخلص التي ستستخدم حيت تعتمد على نوع وكمية المادة المعنية.

فرقد عبدالله الوائلي


----------



## محمودالحسيني (17 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا معلومات قيمة


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 يونيو 2010)

الموضوع جيد ،ونرفق بعض النماذج لأذونات العمل لدخول حيز مغلق:


----------



## safety113 (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
هنا لي سؤال اخي فرقد:
في المنشآت الغازية والنفطية الحية هل يعتبر استخدام الفرشاة المعدنية عملا يصدر الشرر؟
وكذلك السلم الحديدي؟
سيدي الكريم يجب تحديد نوع المعدن في المنشآت النفطية والغازية الحية لكي لا يصدر شرر عن الاستخدام
فالفرشاة الفولاذية والسلم عند ارتطامه بالمعدن يصدر عنه شرر هل نقوم بتجهيز تصريح عمل ساخن؟


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 يونيو 2010)

نرفق نماذج أخرى:


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 يونيو 2010)

ملفان أخريان يحويا بعض التعريفات والإجراءات وأذن عمل لأعمال الحفر.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (20 يونيو 2010)

اشكر الأخت /الأخ رمزة على المرفقات وكذلك الأخ safety ولكن اخي في بعض الأحيان ولضرورة العمل تستخدم مثل هذه الأدوات فيجب اخذ ذلك بنظر الأعتبار واتفق معك في ان الأدوات والمعدات التي تستخدم في المنشأة النفطيه يجب ان تكون غير محدثه للشرر


----------



## سليم صبرة (25 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوره جدا على هذه المعلومات 
لى استفسار اذا كان بالامكان 
هل من الممكن تطبيق اذونات العمل فى محطات توليد الطاقة ولا ياترى يوجد اختلاف


----------



## sayed00 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورين اخوانى على هذا الطرح الممتاز 

لكن دعونى اطرح رأى فى موضوع اذونات العمل

هى احد الاخراءات الادارية للتحكم فى الخطر و بالطبع كل شركة او موقع يمكن لة كتابة الاخراءات التى من شأنها تتحقق من تطبيق تصاريح العمل و كل تأكيد نوعية و شكل و تصميم تصريح العمل

هناك تصريح عمل بارد - ميكانيكى - كهربائى - تصريح حفر - عمل فى مناطق مغلقة - عمل حرارى - عمل يتعلق بالعمل بالمواد المشعه - و غيرها الكثير

و الاهم من ذلك كلة مستوى كفائة و طبيعة اختيار الاشخاص الذين سيصدرون و يستلمون التصاريح هذه

هذا موضوع يطول شرحة و يحتاج صفحات و لنا فية موضوع مستقل

بخصوص استفسار الاخ سليم بخصوص محطات الكهرباء اقول لك و ان لم يطبق تصاريح العمل فى محطات الكهرباء و البترول (البروسس) اذن فأين يطبق؟

بالطبع هناك اهمية قصوى لتطبيق تصاريح العمل فى محطات الكهرباء نظرا لطبيعة الخطورة الموجودة من خطوط غاز زو بخار و تربينات و محطات تحويل كهرباء و محطات تحلية و اماكن مغلقة و كيماويات و غيرها

تحياتى


----------



## ايمن ابوالمجد (19 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخ فرقد على الموضوع
والشكر للأخت رمزة على الاضافات
مع تحياتي للأخوة على التعليقات المفيدة التي أغنت الموضوع


----------



## عمر كاممل (26 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزكم الله خير الجزاء
كل عام أنت بخير


----------



## ولله الحمد (28 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ونرجوا نشر تصاريح العمل وتنفيذ الاعمال النفطية والكيماوية وتصاريح الاعمال الخطرة باللغة العربية
فى قسم واحد وتجميع واحد للاقصى قدر من الاستفاذ للمهتمين عامة


----------



## شاكر النقيب (11 أبريل 2013)

الحقيقة اذا لم يكن القائم بفتح اذن العمل او تصريح العمل ذو خلفية مهنية وذو خبرة في مجال السلامة فكانه فقط يقوم باكمال ورقة ووضعها في كومة من الاوراق


----------

